# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή  Waterslager 2013

## Kostas-Bs

Τα ζευγάρια που επιλέχτηκαν για αναπαραγωγή φέτος είναι οκτώ, πιστεύω να δικαιωθούν οι επιλογές μου.



... σήμερα είχα και την πρώτη φωλιά από πουλιά του 2012!





και έπεται συνέχεια...  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## lagreco69

Κωστα ολα ειναι ομορφα και νοικοκυρεμενα!! σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## ggamb

Μπράβο πολύ μου αρέσει η χωροθέτηση σου! να σε γεμίσουν μικρά!

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο κωστα......... τα εχεις ολα με τοσο καλη οργανωση......!!!!!!
ευχομαι να δικαιωθεις με το αποτελεσμα.......!!!!
εγω εχω να κανω μια παρατηρηση........ βλεπω στο νερο εχεις πολυβιταμινη και σε μια ταιστρα αυγοτροφη ,αν δεν κανω λαθος.
ειναι ετοιμη η δικια σου?
επισης στα καναρινια δινεις φρεσκα λαχανικα, φρουτα κλπ?

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σας ευχαριστώ!!

Χάρη στο νερό είναι ferti-vit και στις ταίστρες αυγοτροφή orlux gold patee με προσθήκη calci lux.

Λαχανικά - φρούτα 3 φορές την εβδομάδα, με το μπρόκολο να υπερτερεί.

----------


## vag21

μπραβο συμπολιτη.
δεν ειχα και σε μεγαλη εκτιμηση τα μαλινουα,ακουσα ομως απο κοντα σε πετ και μπορω να σου πω οτι με κερδισαν με την γλυκεια τους φωνη.
ισως καποια μερα να ερθω να δω και απο κοντα τα δικα σου,να μαθω και περισσοτερα για την ρατσα.

----------


## mitsman

Κωστα εισαι αρχοντας... τα εχεις ολα πολυ ομορφα! ευχομαι απο καρδιας τα καλυτερα!!!

2 -3 παρατηρησουλες...

1. Αυτο το πρασινο που εχεις βαλει για τσοχα τι ειναι???
2. τα πουλια πιανουν την εφημεριδα που εχεις στον πατο οποτε αν μπορεις βαλε λευκο χαρτι η πελλετς στον πατο του κλουβιου!!!
3. Αν τα οικονομισεις βαλε καμμια ξυλινη πατηθρα που ειναι καλυτερο για τα ποδαρακια τους!
4. Σουπιοκόκκαλα δεν βλεπω (μπορει να εχεις) το σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν προσφερει μονο ασβεστιο, πολλα ακομη σημαντικα οπως το ιωδιο για παραδειγμα!!

Παντως εισαι αψογος οπως ακριβως φανταζομουν οτι εχεις τα πουλακια σου!

----------


## xarhs

> 4. Σουπιοκόκκαλα δεν βλεπω (μπορει να εχεις) το σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν προσφερει μονο ασβεστιο, πολλα ακομη σημαντικα οπως το ιωδιο για παραδειγμα!!


σουπιοκοκκαλα εχει δημητρη.......... και εγω στην αρχη δεν ειδα καλα αλλα αμα ξανακοιταξεις αχνοφαινονται

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Κώστα με 8 αρσενικούς δουλεύεις τις θηλυκές η με πιο λίγους?

----------


## xarhs

> Χάρη στο νερό είναι ferti-vit και στις ταίστρες αυγοτροφή orlux gold patee με προσθήκη calci lux.
> 
> Λαχανικά - φρούτα 3 φορές την εβδομάδα, με το μπρόκολο να υπερτερεί.


εγω δεν εχω να πω τιποτα αλλο............
ενα πραγμα θα προσθεσω ,  *ΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΓΟΝΟΥΣ*

*ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ...!!!!*

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ!

Σουπιοκόκκαλο  έχουν κάποια ζευγάρια 2 και σε κάποια έχω 1.
Αυτό το πράσινο είναι πραγματική τσόχα (τιμή 16€ το μέτρο) , την έβαλα γιατί πιάνει λιγότερο χώρο από την συνηθισμένη  και μετά το τέλος της αναπαραγωγής τις πλένεις άνετα και της έχεις πάλι έτοιμες.
Πατήθρες  και πέλλετς τα έχω στο πρόγραμμα αλλά πέσαν πολλά μαζί...  :winky:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

> Κώστα με 8 αρσενικούς δουλεύεις τις θηλυκές η με πιο λίγους?


Με 8 αρσενικά και 8 θηλυκά, απλώς κάποιους αρσενικούς που τους θέλω για να "λένε" δεν τους αφήνω να ταΐσουν και στο  2-3 αυγό τους βγάζω.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Σωστός! Καλη επιτυχία Κώστα!!

----------


## mitsman

Παντα κανεις το καλυτερο για τα πουλια, το ξερω και για αυτο στα λεω!!!!!!
Ελπιζω να μην με παρεξηγησεις...

την τσοχα την εχεις ξαναδουλεψει???? αν ναι ειναι μια καλη ιδεα που πρεπει να την προωθήσουμε!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δημήτρη γιατί να σε παρεξηγήσω;

Είναι τσόχα που βάζουν στα μπιλιάρδα, είναι αρκετά μαλακή και ανθεκτική και δεν μειώνει τον χώρο της φωλιάς και να στριμώχνονται οι νεοσσοί, ειδικά αν είναι 4-5, φυσικά στο πάτο της φωλιάς την ράβεις να μην γλιστράει.
Πρώτη χρονιά φέτος την χρησιμοποιώ  αλλά δεν νομίζω να μου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα.... πιστεύω.

----------


## Gardelius

Κώστα καλη επιτυχία!!!! Καλή συνέχεια!!!! Αντε να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς οι <νέοι>!!!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

> μπραβο συμπολιτη.
> δεν ειχα και σε μεγαλη εκτιμηση τα μαλινουα,ακουσα ομως απο κοντα σε πετ και μπορω να σου πω οτι με κερδισαν με την γλυκεια τους φωνη.
> ισως καποια μερα να ερθω να δω και απο κοντα τα δικα σου,να μαθω και περισσοτερα για την ρατσα.


Βαγγέλη τα μαλινουά λόγω ότι είναι χαμηλόφωνα θέλει ησυχία για να καταλάβεις όλες τις φωνές τους, σε ανοιχτό χώρο και ειδικά σε pet shop δεν άκουσες τίποτα!  

Και εγώ όταν ψαχνόμουν να μάθω για αυτή την ράτσα  άκουγα στο you tube  σε pet shop κλπ, μια φορά πήγα για καφέ σε ενός φίλου το σπίτι και έβγαλε μια τετράδα στο σαλόνι να την ακούσουμε, έφυγα με 2 ζευγάρια!!! :Anim 63:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Με το καλο Κωστα! Πολυ ωραιος ο χωρος σου!  :Happy:

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ωραία δουλειά,respect.
Καλη συνέχεια.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Για τις φωλιές έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τσόχα κανονική, αυτές που "ντύνουν" τα μπιλιάρδα.. :winky: 


  κόβουμε στρογγυλά  κομμάτια  15cm..



στην συνέχεια κόβουμε και αφαιρούμε τα τρίγωνα  κομμάτια για να κάτσει χωρίς να τσαλακώνει μέσα στην φωλιά
 

και τέλος το ράβουμε για να μην γλιστράει ή την χαλάνε τα πουλιά.

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια ! σε μικροπαρατηρησεις με καλυψανε τα παιδια ,σε συγχαρητηρια για την εικονα της εκτροφης αξιζει να τα επαναλαβω και γω !

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ! 

Αν και διανύουμε δύσκολες εποχές  η αγάπη για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους δεν μειώνεται, αντιθέτως Μεγαλώνει!

----------


## xarhs

> Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ! 
> 
> Αν και διανύουμε δύσκολες εποχές  η αγάπη για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους δεν μειώνεται, αντιθέτως Μεγαλώνει!


Κωστα αυτο ξανα πες το...!!!

ειλικρινα αυτη η τελειοτητα στην εκτροφη σου ειναι αξια πολλων επαινων...!!!

και παλι μπραβο..!!!

----------


## nick13

Συγχαρητηρια και απο μενα και καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια να εχεις

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σήμερα ηλιόλουστη ημέρα ήταν ευκαιρία για καθαριότητα, πρώτη σκέψη pellet λέω.....  :Sign0027: 

 

2 τσουβαλάκια των 15 κιλών.....5,40€Χ2=10,80€

Για να δούμε λέω, για να επιμένουν οι Δημήτρηδες του φόρουμ (jk21 & mitsman) κάτι θα ξέρουν...
πετάω από τις σκάφες τις εφημερίδες και βάζω pellet..



Πολύ καλό!!!!
οι κουτσουλιές το μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους απορροφάτε από το pellet, και το βασικότερο δεν υπάρχει οσμή και ούτε το φτάνουν για να το τσιμπήσουν όπως την εφημερίδα.

και επειδή ήταν φρόνιμα  πουλάκια σήμερα στο super market είχαν φέρει φρέσκα μπρόκολα...



Το τσάκισαν, ως συνήθως!! :Party0024:

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο βρε Κωστα!!!! εισαι αστερι!!!!! στις 15 μερες πιασε και ανακατεψε τα πελλετς να πανε αλλου οι κουτσουλιες και ασε τα αλλες 15!

Δεν πιστευω να εβαλες και τα 30 κιλα στα 8 κλουβια.... εεε???? γιατι εχω με 30 κιλα που τα παιρνω 9 ευρω γεμιζω 8 90αρες  4 60αρες και 5 76αρες!

μπορεις να αφηνεις μεγαλυτερα κενα... οταν πεφτει η κουτσουλια την απορροφαει και ανοιγει και κλεινουν τα κενα.... αν  τα κανεις πιο μικρα κομματακια ειναι πιο ευκολο να καλυψεις τα κενα τουταψιου... με τον καιρο θα τα μαθεις και δεν θα τα αλλαζεις με τιποτα.... ειδικα απο θεμα μυρωδιας!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Όχι Δημήτρη έβαλα σχεδόν τα 7 κιλά σε 8 60άρες, έβαζα λίγο-λίγο και το άπλωνα με το χέρι.
Δηλαδή 15 μέρες ανακάτεμα και στο μήνα  άλλαγμα.
Όταν λες να κάνω μικρά κομμάτια, να σπάω το pellet σε μικροτέρα για να καλύπτουν καλύτερα;

Από θέμα μυρωδιάς, απλά δεν υπάρχει μυρωδιά!  :Happy0062:

----------


## xarhs

εγω βαζω χαρτι απο κατω και πελλετ μονο στις μεριες κατω απο τις πατηθρες........ εβλεπα οτι πηγαινε χαμενο αυτο που ηταν σε αλλες μεριες

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σωστό και αυτό Χάρη, θα μπει ακόμα λιγότερο pellet...

----------


## mitsman

Με το ανακατεμα δεν παει τιποτα χαμενο... εγω ριχνω και ενα ψεκασμα με σπρει detol... δεν ξερω αν κανει τιποτα!
Ναι αν τα σπας (παιρνει χρονο) καθονται ποιο ομορφα μεσα στο ταψι!

Αρα με τα 7 κιλα πληρωνεις περιπου 2,7 το μηνα.. τι λες??? δεν αξιζει????

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Αξίζει και με το παραπάνω, και αν μάθω να το απλώνω όπως λες θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα.
Οι εφημερίδες μέρα παράμερα ήθελαν άλλαγμα, και το καλοκαίρι ακόμα ποιο συχνά.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σήμερα το πρωί μόλις συμπληρώθηκε η 13η ημέρα εκκόλαψης ήρθαν οι πρώτοι μου τραγουδιστές για το 2013!   



...και η αυγοθήκη γεμίζει σιγά-σιγά.  :Happy0030:

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλη συνεχεια φιλε!!!!! Με υγεια και στο κλαρι συντομα!!!!!
*

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Κωστα !

----------


## serafeim

Καλη συνεχεια Κωστα!!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σας ευχαριστώ!
Καλή συνέχεια και σε εσάς και σε όλα τα παιδιά του φόρουμ.

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια με πολλα και γερα πουλια

----------


## lagreco69

Κωστα με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα, σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## xarhs

:Anim 34:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Anim 26:  :Anim 26:

----------


## vag21

ομορφα και νοικοκυρεμενα,πειραιωτικα με λιγα λογια χαχαχα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο Κωστα να σου ζησουν. καλη συνεχεια.

*αυτο με την τσοχα #20 ειναι πολυ ωραια ιδεα. αξιζει να γινει και ξεχωριστω θεμα.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! 





> ...*αυτο με την τσοχα #20 ειναι πολυ ωραια ιδεα. αξιζει να γινει και ξεχωριστω θεμα.


Κώστα φέτος πρώτη φορά την χρησιμοποίησα και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.
Έψαχνα ένα υλικό να μην μειώνει τον χώρο της φωλιάς, να κρατάει θερμοκρασία και να είναι ανθεκτικό (μην το μαδάνε τα πουλιά και να πλένετε) και πιστεύω η τσόχα είναι μια καλή λύση.

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω το ειχα κανει με μοκετα λεπτη. 
θελει ομως μεγαλη προσοχη γιατι μετα το δευτερο πλυσιμο η μοκετα αρεωνει η ''πλεξη'' της, με αποτελεσμα να μπλεχτουν τα δαχτυλα απο ενα μικρο και παραλιγο να μου ψοφησει. το εσωσα αλλα με λιγοτερα δαχτυλα.
αν παρει ομως καποιος ρεταλια που οι μοκεταδες τα δινουν τζαμπα καλο ειναι σε καθε αλαγη να βαζουμε καινουργιο.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δοκίμασε την τσόχα και θα δεις, λίγο ακριβή αλλά αξίζει!
Ούτε μαδάει με το πλύσιμο ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο πολυ καλη δουλεια , ευχομαι καλες αναπαραγωγες

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σε ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σήμερα οι πρώτοι μου νεοσσοί έφτασαν 5 ημέρες ζωής...



ώρα να βάλουμε τις ταυτότητες μας....

 

...και είμαστε έτοιμοι!!



Πρώτα του 2013 και ελπίζω τυχερά.. ::

----------


## vag21

καλη συνεχεια κωστα.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη.

----------


## panos70

Κωστα να τα χαιρεσαι ποσο ημερων ειναι οι νεοσσοι κι εβαλες τα δαχτυλιδια ;

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη.
Οι νεοσσοί σήμερα είναι 5 ημερών.

----------


## panos70

ωραια κανε κανεναν ελενχο μεχρι την 8 ημερα μην βγουν και μετα ειναι ενταξη

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Τα ελέγχω κάθε πρωί μήπως βγει κανένα μέχρι να γίνουν 8 ημερών.

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο φιλαρακι μου.... να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!! να βγουν οι καλυτεροι τραγουδιστες!!!!!!!!\

Μπορεσες και δαχτυλιδωσες 5η μερα γιατι ειναι μονο 2 νεοσσοι.... στις γεννες που θα εχεις 5-6 μικρα θα δαχτυλιδωνεις 6- 7 μερα!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη.
Σήμερα το πρωί που έκανα έναν έλεγχο για να δω αν είναι εντάξει, από το μικρότερο έλειπε το δαχτυλίδι και το βρήκα στον πάτο του κλουβιού. 
Το "έντυσα"  με τσιρότο στο χρώμα του δέρματος και θα το ξαναβάλω αύριο.

----------


## GEORGE55

Καλή επιτυχία με καλά και υγιείς αποτελέσματα.

----------


## captain8

πολυ ωραια ηεκτροφη σου και πολυ προσεγμενη.να σου ζησουν τα πουλακια και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σας ευχαριστώ, καλή συνέχεια και σε σας!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ο πρώτος μικρός σήμερα 35 ημερών κατάφερα να τον τραβήξω βίντεο, έχει αρχίσει να "σαλιαρίζει" εδώ και 2-3 μέρες!!!

Δείτε τον.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πολυ ομορφος να σου ζησουν ολα....

----------


## jk21

Να τον χαιρεσαι ΚΩΣΤΑ ! Να εχεις πολλους και καλους τραγουδιστες ... βεβαια εσενα ειναι του εντεχνου και οχι ροκαδες σαν των τιμπρανταδων  ::

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολύ όμορφο!! Καλη συνεχεια!!!!!*

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!


Δημήτρη αν και μειονότητα στο φόρουμ το "παλεύουμε".  :Happy0159:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

.... και τα μωρά του 2013 μεγάλωσαν!

Είναι λίγες μέρες πριν τελειώσουν την διδασκαλία και μεταφερθούν στα ατομικά κλουβάκια για να αρχίσουν  την εκπαίδευση, εκεί θα ξεχωρίσουν ποια θα είναι στην πρώτη γραμμή (διαγωνισμούς) και ποια θα μείνουν  πίσω. 


*το βίντεο δεν έχει και τόσο καλό ήχο.

----------


## Gardelius

_Κώστα Συγχαρητήρια !!! 

Να σου ζήσουν! όλα όμορφα και καθαρά!!!

Πιστεύω θα πας πολυ καλα στους διαγωνισμούς !! 

 Καλή & δημιουργική συνεχεια!_  :Happy:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σε ευχαριστώ Ηλία!
Για τους διαγωνισμούς θα δούμε αν τα πάω καλά γιατί είναι μεγάλος ο ανταγωνισμός.
Θα κάνουμε σούμα τον Δεκέμβριο. :Happy:

----------


## vag21

κωστα εχεις ξανασυμετασχει?

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Όχι Βαγγέλη, φέτος πρώτη φορά.
Και πέρυσι είχα ετοιμάσει κάποια πουλιά, αλλά λόγο ότι θα ήμουν εκτός Αθηνών κάποιες από τις ήμερες  του διαγωνισμού δεν συμμετείχα.

----------


## vag21

καλη επιτυχια κωστη.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη.. :Happy0159:

----------


## lagreco69

Κωστα εχεις υπεροχα πουλια και τα εχεις και πολυ νοικοκυρεμενα. 

Σου ευχομαι!! καλη επιτυχια, εαν αποφασισεις να πας στον διαγωνισμο.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη.

Φέτος θα "κατεβάσω" πουλιά, και ο κύριος λόγος είναι να δω σε τι επίπεδο φωνητικά βρίσκετε το κοπάδι μου και πως θα το βελτιώσω.

----------


## Gardelius

_Κώστα κατά την πτερορροια τι διατροφή ακολουθείς; _

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Μείγμα Versele Laga Canaries
Αυγοτροφή Gold patee τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα με Calci Lux την μια μέρα (τετάρτη) τις άλλες τρεις μέρες Muta Vit στο νερό και ενδιάμεσα φρούτο και λαχανικό, κατά προτίμηση μπρόκολο.

----------


## vag21

κωστα ακου αυτο το πουλι.
πιστευω οτι απο τα πιο ομορφα μαλινουα,κριμα να μην υπαρχουν πλεον αυτα τα πουλια.

----------


## fysaei

Κι εγώμε την ανύπαρκτη πείρα θεωρώ οτι το κελαιδισμα μαλινουα πρεπει να ναι απόλαυση..ο,τι δη ποτέ άλλο κι ας κανει ενα κλινικό γύρο τέλειο αν δεν έχει μουσικότητα κ χάρη τι να το κανεις; θα έπαιρνα άνετα ενα τέτοιο πουλί να το ακούω ακόμη κι αν δεν έκανε κλοκ(εξαιρουνται τα φλάουτα!).....καλες επιτυχίες με τα νέα πουλάκια σου φιλε Κώστα!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Βαγγέλη υπάρχουν πολλά και καλά πουλιά, λεφτά να έχεις.

Άκου τι πουλιά δίνει ο Γιάνσεν... :Anim 19:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Γρηγόρη σε ευχαριστώ και να σου πω ότι πράγματι το κελάηδισμα των Μαλινουά είναι απόλαυση, το μόνο "ελάττωμα" είναι ότι αν συνηθίσει το αυτί σου  σε αυτά οι φωνές των άλλων καναρινιών θα σου φαίνονται κάπως, χωρίς να θέλω να μειώσω καμία άλλη ράτσα!!

----------


## vag21

αληθεια κωστα εχεις ψαξει ποσο στοιχιζει ενα μαλινουα απο ενα διασημο εκτροφεα?

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ομορμα το καναρια σου κωστα. να χαιρεσαι το κοπαδι σου καλη επιτυχια στον διαγωνισμο

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ναι Βαγγέλη το έχω ψάξει, δεν έχουν και μεγάλες διάφορες με Ελλάδα αλλά με ένα και δυο πουλιά δεν κάνεις τίποτα,  πρέπει να πάρεις  από ΕΝΑ εκτροφέα κάποια ζευγάρια που θα είναι ίδια γραμμή αίματος (συγγενικά) και οι νεοσσοί που θα κάνουν θα μπορούν να διδαχτούν  από δάσκαλο ίδιας κατεύθυνσης για να έχεις  καλά αποτελέσματα.
Αν βάλεις και τα εισιτήρια για Βέλγιο, ξενοδοχείο, μετακίνηση.......

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο. :Happy0159:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

... και φτάσαμε στα δύσκολα, εκπαίδευση και ταίριασμα τετράδων.
Οι πρώτοι 16 άντρες στα ατομικά  κλουβάκια και ο καιρός θα δείξει.

Καλή επιτυχία σε όσους θα κατεβάσουν πουλιά σε διαγωνισμούς.  :Happy0159:

----------


## vag21

καλη επιτυχια κωστα,ειδα νερακι και σπορους ,αυγοτροφη βαζεις καθολου ή βιαταμινη d3?

ποσο καιρο θα κατσουν στο σκοταδι κωστη?

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο Κωστα.... ολα ομορφα και τακτοποιημενα!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Βαγγέλη αυγό ή αυγοτροφή 1 φορά την εβδομάδα γιατί δεν θέλουμε να παχύνουν λόγω μικρού κλουβιού και το βασικότερο να μην πυρώσουν γιατί δεν κάνουμε τίποτα με πυρωμένα πουλιά, φρούτο μέρα παρά μέρα.
Θα μείνουν εκεί γύρω στις 35 με 40 ημέρες, δηλαδή μέχρι της 9 Δεκεμβρίου περίπου που είναι οι διαγωνισμοί αλλά δεν είναι εντελώς σκοτάδι, φαντάσου ένα δωμάτιο με κατεβασμένα ρολά και να μπαίνει φως από τις γρίλιες. 








Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη. :Happy0159:

----------


## vag21

κωστα ποσο ειναι περιπου τα μικρα?

λογικα εχουν περασει την πτεροροια ε?

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Τα πρώτα πουλιά γεννήθηκαν 12 Μαρτίου και τα τελευταία μέσα με τέλη  Μαΐου.

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια Κώστα !!!!!!

Άψογα και οργανωμένα όλα!!!!

Χαίρομαι να βλέπω φωτογραφίες και να μαθαίνω νέα από την εκτροφή σου!!!

Μακάρι να γνωριστούμε και σε μελλοντική συνάντηση μελών!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχαριστώ Ηλία!

Και εγώ θέλω να σας γνωρίσω και όλο κάτι τυχαίνει και "στραβώνει".
Που θα πάει θα τα καταφέρω να έρθω.  :Happy:

----------


## alex1974

Καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι !!!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σε ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε.

----------


## johnakos32

Καλη επιτυχια και απο μενα , τα καλυτερα τα εχεις ολα πολυ προσεγμενα το αξιζουν και αυτα ομως θα φανουν ανταξια στις πρωτες θεσης!Καλα τραγουδια!

----------

